# Explain me this



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been a driver in Orange County for three years now. Everyone here knows that September and October are the two worse months of the year to work in this industry 

How the **** do they lower the rates cut our pay tell the media that more calls means more money bullshit and the general public thinks we are making a bundle?

All drivers need to unite and strike or go protest in front of the Santa Monica office


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I drove two New York business men to a restaurant in Venice this evening, they asked me if it was good, I said I did not know, but it seems popular.

they then asked about several more nice places, again I said I did not know, and added: "none of those places are within my budget".

the car got real quiet.

I try to stay positive with customers, don't want to ruin their day... but how can a guy making $12.00/hour or less eat at these fancy places?

I think these two got the message, This Uber driver don't make a bundle.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

or maybe you turned into nothing for them. that's life . c'est la vie(Fr)


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

If your making 12$ an hour you're doing really well. Down OC We are lucky if we get 3 calls every two hours


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> If your making 12$ an hour you're doing really well. Down OC We are lucky if we get 3 calls every two hours


Yuuup, spend a lot of time sitting in a parking lot waiting for a ping.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I drove two New York business men to a restaurant in Venice this evening, they asked me if it was good, I said I did not know, but it seems popular.
> 
> they then asked about several more nice places, again I said I did not know, and added: "none of those places are within my budget".
> 
> ...


The article that is linked by this reddit story is worth reading:
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/are-millennials-in-love-with-themselves-2014-09-03

It describes to a "T" many of my passengers.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Been working since 8:30 tonight. It's 12:30 now


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> Been working since 8:30 tonight. It's 12:30 now


Two customer cancels and two wrong pin drops


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> Two customer cancels and two wrong pin drops


36$ is fares minus $6 stf means 30$ minus 20% = 24 dollars for not excluding gas. That's about 5$ an hour I'm making. Yahoooooo


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> 36$ is fares minus $6 stf means 30$ minus 20% = 24 dollars for not excluding gas. That's about 5$ an hour I'm making. Yahoooooo


I would like to know if ANY Los Angeles area UBerX driver can show better wages than $100 within the same 4 hours??....
Sure would be great to show this or ANY of our "hourly tally screenshots" to the reporters that are coming to Santa Monica on Friday???


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$12.00 /hour was way too high.

I finished working 9 hours, my net was $8.45 /hour before taxes.

Below minimum wage.

One of my rides went on and on gushing how wonderful Uber was for the rider and for the driver, allowing the driver to be an entrepreneur and "keep his own money"

I kept my mouth shut. Her fare was $4.01


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> 36$ is fares minus $6 stf means 30$ minus 20% = 24 dollars for not excluding gas. That's about 5$ an hour I'm making. Yahoooooo


So uber is making 33% of the fares I've booked so far. And I'm doing all the work


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I would like to know if ANY Los Angeles area UBerX driver can show better wages than $100 within the same 4 hours??....
> Sure would be great to show this or ANY of our "hourly tally screenshots" to the reporters that are coming to Santa Monica on Friday???


Last Friday I did 18 trips for $131. Let's do huge math. 131-18 equals $113 minus fubers 20% equals $22.60 of a grand total of $90.40 spent about 25 in gas. Which leaves me shit for a right shift


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> $12.00 /hour was way too high.
> 
> I finished working 9 hours, my net was $8.45 /hour before taxes.
> 
> ...


*I kept my mouth shut. Her fare was $4.01.
*
This marketing propaganda, the inflated earnings numbers, tip is included etc needs to be challenged by the drivers. Or did the drivers give up their First Amendment Rights too, in addition to ceding their right to seek redress in a court of law, by signing the Partnership Agreement?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Yesterday I earned $6.12 per hour / before taxes and fuel cost.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Yesterday I earned $6.12 per hour / before taxes and fuel cost.


...so why are we continuing to do this?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

If we are waiting for change, we will be waiting for ever. Its simple Uber does not have the ability to keep us all busy and support our families they just cant do it. Seems like the Uber fad is wearing off just like the pet rock did.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

You pretty much have 2 options:

1. Drive only during a surge;

2. Work a second job, and use the NOL from uber to offset your income. E.g., 30k job + -10k NOL from uber = 30k of income, of which a single person with standard deduction would then have 20k of income, which would be taxed at the second lowest marginal rate. Even better if you have kids, the EITC bell curve distribution phases in around 10k to 20k.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> $12.00 /hour was way too high.
> 
> I finished working 9 hours, my net was $8.45 /hour before taxes.
> 
> ...


Its a tough call. Do you keep your mouth shut and give your rating a chance to stay high? Or, do you let the passenger know the truth behind Uber-nomics and risk being rated down?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

If the Drivers keep worrying about their ratings, then nothing will change in UberWorld!
Here's a tweet...he's a 4.4 driving a hoopty. And Uber is just fine with that!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oh No! I've been cloned!


@chi2cabby Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> If the Drivers keep worrying about their ratings, then nothing will change in UberWorld!
> Here's a tweet...he's a 4.4 driving a hoopty. And Uber is just fine with that!
> 
> View attachment 1069
> ...


"Yikes"???? I wanna puke a little. That guy "SIMETH" is toast.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> "Yikes"???? I wanna puke a little. That guy "SIMETH" is toast.


Maybe or maybe not. My thinking is that you don't get to be 4.4 overnight. As a matter of fact I've seen tweets from riders with drivers pics showing ratings as low as 3.8 Stars.
It's all upto Uber to deactivate or not to deactivate any driver at any time, for any or no reason at all, with or without prior warning, and with or without any explanation for the reason for it's actions.

What I'm trying to say is that drivers have to realize that towing the company line does not immunize good drivers from getting the axe. And if drivers want things to change they are going to have to think about what's REALLY in the long term best interest of the drivers as a whole, and not just in the short term self-interest of each individual driver.


----------

